# Ich bin Fliegenfischer und entnehme Salmoniden!



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Warum auch nicht? Ein perfekteres Lebensmittel kann man sich gar nicht antun!


----------



## Seele (9. März 2020)

Das kommt meiner Meinung nach drauf an ob ich im Vereinspuff wo die Fische max 1 Jahr drin sind einen Fisch entnehme oder eine große Laichbafo. Mittlere Fische in Maßen ist völlig ok. Dabei sollte man aber bedenken auch bei 5 Fischen im Jahr und 50 Angler wird's mit der natürlichen Reproduktion auf 2km Gewässerstrecke nichts mehr. Aber einen Satzfisch zu entnehmen ist völlig ok und gehört dazu.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Das kommt meiner Meinung nach drauf an ob ich im Vereinspuff wo die Fische max 1 Jahr drin sind einen Fisch entnehme oder eine große Laichbafo. Mittlere Fische in Maßen ist völlig ok. Dabei sollte man aber bedenken auch bei 5 Fischen im Jahr und 50 Angler wird's mit der natürlichen Reproduktion auf 2km Gewässerstrecke nichts mehr. Aber einen Satzfisch zu entnehmen ist völlig ok und gehört dazu.


Ein vernünftiger Angler hält ohnehin Maß.


----------



## Seele (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiger Angler hält ohnehin Maß.


Problem ist, dass nur 5% vernünftig sind


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. März 2020)

Vernunft und Augen auf beim Entnehmen sollten klar sein. Doch ich führe diese besonderen Gespräche nur mit Fliegenfischern. Allroundangler scheinen mir häufig entspannter


----------



## rustaweli (9. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Vernunft und Augen auf beim Entnehmen sollten klar sein. Doch ich führe diese besonderen Gespräche nur mit Fliegenfischern. Allroundangler scheinen mir häufig entspannter



Dann starte solch Diskussionen mal unter Barschanglern, Karpfenanglern,... Entspannt sind da wohl wirklich nur Allrounder.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. März 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann starte solch Diskussionen mal unter Barschanglern, Karpfenanglern,... Entspannt sind da wohl wirklich nur Allrounder.


Stimmt, aber in der Szene bin ich totaler Außenseiter.
Übrigens, Karpfen gönne ich mir zu Weihnachten hier an der Elbe auf dem Teller: zweimal serviert


----------



## Vanner (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Ein perfekteres Lebensmittel kann man sich gar nicht antun!


Sehe ich genau so. Ich gehe ja meist auf Karpfen und Wels, setze aber fast alles zurück. Das hält mich aber nicht davon ab, auch mal 2-3 Karpfen, im küchentauglichen Format,  im Jahr zu entnehmen. Auch Wels hatte ich schon auf dem Teller, alles kein Problem.

Diskussion über Entnahme wird es wohl überall geben. Ob das nun bei den Fliegenfischern mehr ist als bei Anderen, kann ich nicht sagen, bin keiner.


----------



## ollidi (9. März 2020)

Als Fliegenfischer kann ich da *noch *nicht mitreden. 
Ich bin mir aber so ziemlich sicher, daß ich dann auch mal einen Fisch entnehmen und dem leiblichen Wohl zuführen werde, *wenn *ich einen fangen sollte.


----------



## rutenjoe (9. März 2020)

Was ist daran verwerflich Fisch mitzunehmen? Dafür ist das Angeln ja da seit eh und jeh. Mich würde mal interessieren warum man als Angler keinen Fisch mitnimmt.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. März 2020)

Hallo
Ich bin auch Fliegenfischer.
Zwar kein reiner, weil ich gern auch mal Spinnfischen gehe.
Und hin und wieder einen Ansitz auf Karpfen und Weißfische mache.
Ich war aber auch schon öfters mit reinen Fliegenfischern unterwegs.
Probleme mit sinnvoller Entnahme hatte da keiner.
Viele haben halt sog. "eigene Fenstermaße".
Ne wilde , im Bach aufgewachsene Forelle setz ich auch zurück.
Aber ab und zu ne Satzforelle zur Mahlzeit.
Vor allem aus klaren Bächen, es gibt nix besseres.
Vor allem weiß man wos herkommt und ist sich sicher das keiner die Kühlkette unterbrochen hat.
Wenn ich mal ehrlich bin gibts für mich nix schlimmeres wie Leute die ne Forelle aus paar Metern im hohen Bogen ins Wasser feuern und dan Stolz erzählen das sie den Fisch zurück gesetzt haben.


----------



## porbeagle (9. März 2020)

Kein Fliegenfischer aber folgendes erlebt:

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen einen Hai gefangen in Mexico. Wollte Ihn zurück setzen mein Mexikaner hat in aber Blitzschnell
erschlagen und sich gefreut wie toll der schmecken würde.

Im Hafen zurück war aber nur ich der Böse und wurde angeschaut als ob ich Kinder fresse.
Die Flossen und das Gebiss hat mir der Mexikaner als Trophäe mitgegeben und ich finde
keinen bei uns der die Ausstopfen will.
Nur Anfeindung auf meine Nachfrage.


----------



## Mescalero (9. März 2020)

Der Sinn des Fischens besteht darin, Fische zu fangen. Wer behauptet, ausschließlich der frischen Luft wegen ans Wasser zu gehen, ist nicht ehrlich. 

Bei den Bogenschützen gibt es das auch immer wieder. Man wolle sich entspannt im Wald bewegen, mit Freunden unterwegs sein und das Treffen sei reine Nebensache. So ein Quatsch. Wer einen Pfeil loslässt, will auch was treffen.

Und wer einen Haken ins Wasser befördert, möchte Fische fangen. Natürlich für die Pfanne....oder doch nur fürs Foto und aus "sportlichen Gründen"?


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2020)

Alle gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen ist für mich totale Hypokrisie. Ich bin so ein guter Mensch, weil ich dem Fisch sein Leben wiederschenke … Wer angelt nur um einen Sport zu betreiben und vom Jagen schon ganz entfremdet ist, der soll lieber Tennis spielen.


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2020)

Hallo,



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Und ich mache keinen Unterschied bei den Arten. Für mich zählen alle Flossenträger gleich.



Ich mache da schon Unterschiede.

Sind es Fischarten, die sich im jeweiligen Gewässer gut reproduzieren und Exemplare in einer Größe, die für die Bestandssicherung m.E. nicht besonders wichtig sind, fällt mir Entscheidung schon leichter.

Bei Fischarten, die nicht heimisch sind und sich auch nicht selbst reproduzieren, wie z.B. ReBo oder Bachsaibling ebenso.

In Nordskandinavien etc. hätte auch nichts gegen eine Portionsäsche für ein "Shore-Lunch" einzuwenden.  In D nicht.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber in der Szene bin ich totaler Außenseiter.



Ich hab schon an so einigen Gewässern auf verschiedenen Kontinenten auf diverse Fischarten mit der Fliege gefischt.
Aber in die "Szene" hat es mich nie gezogen und "Fliegenfischer" bin ich auch nie geworden.



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Aber ab und zu ne Satzforelle zur Mahlzeit.
> Vor allem aus klaren Bächen, es gibt nix besseres.Vor allem weiß man wos herkommt und ist sich sicher das keiner die Kühlkette unterbrochen hat.



Seitdem in unseren Salmonidenstrecken u.a. wegen Kormoran nur noch "Put-and-take" stattfindet, angle ich dort nicht mehr.
Wenn ich möchte, könnte ich auch gleich bei unserem Züchter  kaufen, der hat auch nen Laden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2020)

rutenjoe schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren warum man als Angler keinen Fisch mitnimmt.



Weil der Angler nur Angeln will? Warum sammelt jemand Briefmarken, versendet aber keine Post?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weil der Angler nur Angeln will? Warum sammelt jemand Briefmarken, versendet aber keine Post?


Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.
Aber schön wir hatten lange keine zünftige C&R Diskussion mehr im Board - umso schöner wenn die Betreiber sie lancieren. Das gibt Klicks!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.



Da steckt ein Baum drin, ich bitte dich!


----------



## Lajos1 (10. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin in ertster Linie Fliegen- und in zweiter Spinnfischer (hier speziell Hecht) und selbstverständlich nehme ich Fische mit. Allerdings entscheide ich schon selbst, welchen ich entnehme und das sind nicht welche, die gerade mal knapp über dem Mindestmaß sind, also bevorzugt mittlere Größen. Das mache ich schon immer so.
Ich bin allerdings in einer anglerischen Zeit aufgewachsen, da wäre jeder, der einen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt hätte, als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat und dies nicht, weil Nahrungsknappheit herrschte (war in den 1960ern), sondern weil es ganz einfach üblich war, Fische zu entnehmen. Dies hielt sich, bis auf einge Ausnahmen auch noch bis Anfang der 1990er Jahre so. Angeln gehen ohne Entnahmeabsicht nur in Ausnahmefällen, z.B. Gewässer im Ausland mit C&R Pflicht. Ansonsten wird versucht einen passenden Fisch für die Pfanne zu erbeuten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Floma (10. März 2020)

Den Fliegenfischern kann ich konsequentes C&R nachsehen. Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken, frühes anschlagen und Versorgung im Wasser schont den Fisch weitestgehend. Wenn dann allerdings der Fisch vorm Release erst noch in die Kamera gehalten werden muss, finde ich es trotzdem daneben. 

Wer gerne an Wasser ist, jedoch grundsätzlich keine Fische entnehmen will, kann sich ja auch einen Hund zulegen, sich auf das Fotografieren von Nutrias spezialisieren oder Kiesel im Bachbett übereinander balancieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. März 2020)

Wer meint anderen Leuten sagen zu müssen wie sie ihr Hobby auszuüben haben findet sicher einen prima Platz im Kleintierzüchterverein


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer meint anderen Leuten sagen zu müssen wie sie ihr Hobby auszuüben haben findet sicher einen prima Platz im Kleintierzüchterverein


Der zückt auch die Punktetafel beim Karnickel Rammeln zuschauen....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer meint anderen Leuten sagen zu müssen wie sie ihr Hobby auszuüben haben findet sicher einen prima Platz im Kleintierzüchterverein
> 
> 
> Tikey0815 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Floma schrieb:


> Wer gerne an Wasser ist, jedoch grundsätzlich keine Fische entnehmen will, kann sich ja auch einen Hund zulegen, sich auf das Fotografieren von Nutrias spezialisieren oder Kiesel im Bachbett übereinander balancieren.



Wer nur Fisch verzehren will, der kann auch direkt zum Fischer vor Ort gehen, anstatt wertvolle Angelplätze zu blockieren.


----------



## Orothred (10. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer nur Fisch verzehren will, der kann auch direkt zum Fischer vor Ort gehen, anstatt wertvolle Angelplätze zu blockieren.



Mit so einer verqueren Ansicht komm ich echt nicht mehr mit.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> Mit so einer verqueren Ansicht komm ich echt nicht mehr mit.....



Das sind halt die Extreme. Ich kann aber nicht immer Angeln nur mit "Verzehr" begründen, weil ich in 2020 tatsächlich Fisch aus dem Supermarkt oder vom Fischer bekomme.

Wie wäre es mit: "ich angel gerne" ohne gleich moralisch von ethisch Korrekten als Sportangler verteufelt zu werden? Wie es in den Wald schallt.....


----------



## Orothred (10. März 2020)

Das Gegenstück wäre der Jäger, der lieber Antibiotika-Mast-Massenhaltungs-Hähnchen ausm Discounter kauft, weil er das Wild im Wald lieber nur anschaut.....komische Vorstellung, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> Das Gegenstück wäre der Jäger, der lieber Antibiotika-Mast-Massenhaltungs-Hähnchen ausm Discounter kauft, weil er das Wild im Wald lieber nur anschaut.....komische Vorstellung, oder?



Ein Jäger sieht aber, auf was er schießt und ein Reh passt auch nicht in den Setzkescher. Äpfel mit Birnen.

Analog den Berufsjäger zum Fischer installieren, dann Bedarf es dem Hobby nicht mehr. Gleiches Fleisch, moralisch unantastbar.


----------



## Orothred (10. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Jäger sieht aber, auf was er schießt und ein Reh passt auch nicht in den Setzkescher. Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Analog den Berufsjäger zum Fischer installieren, dann Bedarf es dem Hobby nicht mehr. Gleiches Fleisch, moralisch unantastbar.



Der Angler sieht auch, was er abknüppelt und was er lieber zurücksetzt.....also nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> Der Angler sieht auch, was er abknüppelt und was er lieber zurücksetzt.....also nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen....



Der Angler fängt unter Umständen aber das, was er nicht fangen und verwerten will. Ich kann auf eine Schleie mit 10 Brassen rechnen, was dann? Soll ich die 25 Ukeleis mitnehmen, wenn die Rotaugen gerade zickig sind? Die trächtige Karausche, obwohl ich doch nur eine Rotfeder wollte? Die Güster abschlagen, weil sie schneller am Wurm wie der Aal war?

Ein Jäger sieht durch sein Visier, ein Angler nicht durch seine Rute.......


----------



## Orothred (10. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Angler fängt unter Umständen aber das, was er nicht fangen und verwerten will. Ich kann auf eine Schleie mit 10 Brassen rechnen, was dann? Soll ich die 25 Ukeleis mitnehmen, wenn die Rotaugen gerade zickig sind? Die trächtige Karausche, obwohl ich doch nur eine Rotfeder wollte? Die Güster abschlagen, weil sie schneller am Wurm wie der Aal war?



Nein, davon spricht aber auch niemand.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> Nein, davon spricht aber auch niemand.....



Doch, ich.

Generell will ich auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das niemand sich Rechtfertigen sollte, ob er Fisch entnimmt oder nicht. Das Angeln deckt eine so breite Vielfalt an Bedürfnissen ab, ob nun der Verzehr, Selbstverwirklichung, Therapie, Ausgleich, Sportsgeist, Naturnähe, Existenz oder Gemeinschaft. Extreme waren nie gut, in keinstem Falle. Neben "Angeln nur für Verzehr" oder "Angeln nur als Sport" gibt es halt mehrere Räume.

Nicht nur Nutrias dressieren, mit dem Hund am Wasser schlendern oder Kieselsteine im Bach stapeln. Diese Rhetorik kenne ich nur von, lassen wir das, dieses Fass öffne ich jetzt nicht.

Davon ab: Wir führen Schonzeiten, nutzen Abhakmatten und Schonhaken, angepasstes Gerät und Montagen, Salben und Setzkescher, Kescherköpfe mit vorgeschriebener Maschenweite, bis hin zu Einzelhaken anstatt Drillinge. Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein, ansonsten das hier:









						Angelhaken verstoßen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz: PETA fordert Landesfischereivereine und Deutschen Angelfischereiverband auf, ihre Nutzung zu untersagen - PETA Deutschland e.V.
					

Stuttgart, 6. März 2020 – Nach einem externen Input und juristischer Prüfung hat PETA die Landesfischereiverbände in allen Bundesländern sowie den Deutschen Angelfischereiverband (DAFV) angeschrieben und sie aufgefordert, die Nutzung von Angelhaken gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern zu untersagen.




					www.peta.de
				




Wer immernoch nicht begreift, das dass Angeln *nicht nur* mit dem Verzehr auf Dauer begründet werden kann, der wird sich umsehen. Das naturnahe Produkt aus dem Gewässer vorort kann dir nämlich der Fischer, ganz frisch besorgen. Ohne Haken, Angel und Köder. Ich setze mich lieber für das Angeln als Breitensport unter allen Aspekten ein, als mich Extremen zu verschreiben. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Tobias85 (10. März 2020)

Nach dem Betreiberwechsel hat sich das Forenklima hier in meinen Augen deutlich verbessert. Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass man hier dann so eine Diskussion forcieren muss, die 

- im Internet schon tausende male geführt wurde
- erwartungsgemäß kein Resultat hervorbringt 
- erwartungsgemäß zu Streit führt 

und somit 

- eigentlich vollkommen unnütz ist und dem Forenklima eher schadet, bei absolut keinem Nutzen

just my 2 cent


----------



## ollidi (10. März 2020)

Hier schreiben einige am Thema vorbei.

Thema ist: Ich bin *Fliegenfischer *und entnehme *Salmoniden*!

Kommt also bitte wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2020)

Hallo,



ollidi schrieb:


> Thema ist: Ich bin *Fliegenfischer *und entnehme *Salmoniden*



Für mich gilt  Fliegenfischer = Angler, Salmoniden = Fische.

Da hat Tobias mit seinem Einwurf m.M.n. nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## ollidi (10. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da hat Tobias mit seinem Einwurf m.M.n. nicht ganz unrecht.


Habe ich ihn direkt angesprochen? Ausserdem teile ich seine Meinung.

Ich schrieb: Hier schreiben *einige *am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Mescalero (10. März 2020)

Es mag schon sein, dass ein Onlineforum nicht der beste Ort ist, die Thematik zu diskutieren. Verhärtete Fronten usw.... es werden lebende Tiere mit Briefmarken auf eine Stufe gestellt, militante Tierschützer zitiert etc.

Aber die Initiative kam von „oben“ und das Problem beschränkt sich nicht auf das Fliegenfischen. Es betrifft vielmehr alle Angelsparten. Vielleicht ist so ein Board doch nicht so ungeeignet? Die Bereitschaft der User, auch mal einer Argumentation zu folgen, die der eigenen nicht entspricht, vorausgesetzt. Das allerdings ist nicht jedem gegeben...


----------



## Tobias85 (10. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber die Initiative kam von „oben“ und das Problem



Genau darauf sollte meine Kritik auch abzielen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es mag schon sein, dass ein Onlineforum nicht der beste Ort ist, die Thematik zu diskutieren. Verhärtete Fronten usw.... es werden lebende Tiere mit Briefmarken auf eine Stufe gestellt, militante Tierschützer zitiert etc.



Der Vergleich bezog sich aber auf die Suche nach der Sinnhaftigkeit eines Hobbys. Das sollte sich auch verdeutlichen, wenn ich "Briefmarken sammeln ohne Briefe zu versenden" als Vergleich anführe. Natürlich ist ein Fisch kein Gegenstand. Lege mir diese Art der Interpretation also bitte nicht in den Mund.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2020)

Jungens, ganz ruhig  Ich hatte ja schon die Befürchtung, dass es abdriftet. Es geht in diesem Fall wirklich nur um "meine fliegenfischenden Kollegen", vor denen ich mich häufig rechtfertigen muss, weil ich die "fischgewordene Heiligkeit - die Salmoniden" - mal entnehme (wo erlaubt, wo keine Bestandsgefährdung). Mich nervt einfach, dass es häufig noch Abstufungen zwischen den Angelarten, dem dazugehörigen Entnehmen und dem Umgang untereinander geht. Wir hatten solche Diskussionen früher sogar intern in der Redaktion


----------



## Forelle74 (10. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Seitdem in unseren Salmonidenstrecken u.a. wegen Kormoran nur noch "Put-and-take" stattfindet, angle ich dort nicht mehr.
> Wenn ich möchte, könnte ich auch gleich bei unserem Züchter  kaufen, der hat auch nen Laden.


Naja das sehe ich ein bisschen anders.
Ich geh ja zum Angeln wegen "dem Hobby" ansich halt.
Viele Gewässer  werden mittlerweile durch Besatz gestützt.
Und der Reiz mal nen besseren oder größeren Fisch zu fangen der schon paar Jahre drin ist ist ja auch vorhanden.

Wenn ich zum Züchter gehe brauch ich keinen Angelschein.
Und für mich ist selbst fangen immer noch besser als ihn über die Theke gereicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Generell will ich auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das niemand sich Rechtfertigen sollte, ob er Fisch entnimmt oder nicht. Das Angeln deckt eine so breite Vielfalt an Bedürfnissen ab, ob nun der Verzehr, Selbstverwirklichung, Therapie, Ausgleich, Sportsgeist, Naturnähe, Existenz oder Gemeinschaft.



ich finde damit ist doch alles gesagt.
FF von mir eine 1+ setzen


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. März 2020)

Moin .

Das was ich hier Lese ist schon wieder der beginn oder sind wir schon mittendrin in der Diskussion um Fangen zum kucken oder auch Fangen zum Essen.

Für mich schließt das eine das andere nicht aus auch ich entnehme Fische auch Salmoniden zum Verzehr und bin Glücklich damit.

Wer nur Angelt um Fische zu fangen und zurück zu setzen hat den eigentlichen Sinn des Angelns verfehlt.

Fangen und verzehren oder zurücksetzen beides sollte möglich sein und sich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Floma (10. März 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Viele Gewässer  werden mittlerweile durch Besatz gestützt.
> Und der Reiz mal nen besseren oder größeren Fisch zu fangen der schon paar Jahre drin ist ist ja auch vorhanden.


Ich arbeite an der Vereinschronik. Um 1900 bereits Besatz mit Karpfen, Bachforellen und Aal. Quasi direkt mit der Verfügbarkeit von Regenbogenforellen in Europa auch diese. Zwischen den Kriegen schon Äschen. Das alles in einem Fluss mit genügend Möglichkeiten zur Reproduktion und damals noch ohne Querverbauung (Äschenregion).
Wehrhaft war man auch. Tote Otter und Reiher gaben Geld.

Soviel zur Idee, das wäre erst seit ein paar Jahren so mit dem (Salmoniden-)Besatz. Hat mich selbst überrascht.


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Wobei es auch an bestimmten Gewässern durchaus angezeigt ist große, adulte und autochtone Forellen zu entnehmen, weil sie arg kannibalistisch zu leben pflegen. Es bleibt eben nicht immer bei der Nahrung aus Anflugnahrung. Aber dazu gehört auch dann eine gute Kenntnis des Gewässers!


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2020)

Hallo,



Floma schrieb:


> Soviel zur Idee, das wäre erst seit ein paar Jahren so mit dem (Salmoniden-)Besatz.



Bei uns wurden auch schon seit meiner Jungfischerzeit Forellen und Äschen besetzt, da die Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten stark eingeschränkt waren.  Aber eben Herbstbesatz mit Setzlingen.

Hab selber auch viele Jahre im Januar bei entsprechenden Temperaturen Brutboxen mit Forelleneiern im Gewässer platziert.

Bis die Fische dann maßig waren, hat man ihnen die Herkunft nicht mehr angesehen.

Dann hat sich einiges verändert, u.a. Einfall von Kormoranen.

Äschen sind verschwunden und werden auch nicht mehr besetzt, obwohl sie übers Artenhiflsprogramm gefördert würden.

Forellen werden nun über die Saison mehrmals in fangfähiger Größe besetzt. Sind auch deutlich als Satzfisch erkennbar.  Sobald sie beangelt werden dürfen setzt dann ein regelrechter Ansturm ein.
Es wurde auchs schon gefordert, die Tageslimits zu erhöhen um weniger Sprit pro Filet zu verbrauchen und das Klima zu retten.

Zum Laden des Züchters wäre es aber nur halb so weit wie ans Gewässer.

Vielleicht verstehst Du meinen Einwand nun besser.

Wenn ich in früher in der nördlichen Hemisphere mit Rucksatz/Zelt/Boot unterwegs war, gehörte mit der Fliegenrute gefanger Fisch zur täglichen Ernährung.

Aber auch hier war ich selektiv was Größe und Art anging.  Statt Taimen lieber Lenok oder Sig, statt Steelhead lieber Choho oder Cutthroat etc. .

Wenn ich in der Karibik unterwegs war, hab ich Tarpon/Bonefish/Permit nicht entnommen.  Zum Essen hat meine Frau schnell mal Snapper mit der Spinnrute gefangen.

Dass manche Fliegenfischer gerne mal etwas Brimborium um ihre Art zu Angeln machen, hab ich auch schon öfter erlebt.

Deshalb hat es mich nie in diese "Szene" gezogen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Jungens, ganz ruhig  Ich hatte ja schon die Befürchtung, dass es abdriftet. Es geht in diesem Fall wirklich nur um "meine fliegenfischenden Kollegen", vor denen ich mich häufig rechtfertigen muss, weil ich die "fischgewordene Heiligkeit - die Salmoniden" - mal entnehme (wo erlaubt, wo keine Bestandsgefährdung). Mich nervt einfach, dass es häufig noch Abstufungen zwischen den Angelarten, dem dazugehörigen Entnehmen und dem Umgang untereinander geht. Wir hatten solche Diskussionen früher sogar intern in der Redaktion



Hallo,

wegen der Angelarten, ja da halten sich die Trockenfliegenpuristen meisst für die Krone der Schöpfung . Ich selbst fische alles, Trocken, Nass, Nymphe und sogar Streamer, je nachdem, was mir angezeigt erscheint. Das C&R kommt, zumindest bei uns in Europa, hauptsächlich von den Fliegenfischern. Das erste Mal davon gehört habe ich wohl so Mitte der 1970er Jahre. Vorher war das überhaupt kein Thema. Etwa so 10 Jahre später wurde es von dem einen oder anderen Gewässerbewirtschafter "eingeführt", vermutlich um seinen Bestand zu schonen, da zu dieser Zeit langsam ein Boom beim Fliegenfischen einsetzte. Vorher war man noch ein absoluter Exot. Und dann war es eben in manchen Kreisen "in" seinen Fang wieder zurückzusetzen und sich dadurch für den besseren Fliegenfischer zu halten. Was natürlich Quatsch ist. Soll jeder machen wie er will, ich bin nicht der Typ, der anderen die Moral predigt. Wenn mir aber jemand Vorhaltungen machen würde, weil ich eben den einen oder anderen Fisch auch entnehme, der bekäme schon Gegenwind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (10. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Jungens, ganz ruhig  Ich hatte ja schon die Befürchtung, dass es abdriftet. Es geht in diesem Fall wirklich nur um "meine fliegenfischenden Kollegen", vor denen ich mich häufig rechtfertigen muss, weil ich die "fischgewordene Heiligkeit - die Salmoniden" - mal entnehme (wo erlaubt, wo keine Bestandsgefährdung). Mich nervt einfach, dass es häufig noch Abstufungen zwischen den Angelarten, dem dazugehörigen Entnehmen und dem Umgang untereinander geht. Wir hatten solche Diskussionen früher sogar intern in der Redaktion


Wenn du das für krass hältst frag mal im Ükel ob man Küchenfotos von Schleien posten sollte... Fusselwerfer sind auch nur Angler und salmoniden sind auch nur Fische - auch wenn die flyboys das gerne machen gibt es keinen Grund für elitäre Rumgewichse. Es ist kein Unterschied ob man nen Salmoniden, ne Hechtmutti, nen Boiliebomber oder eine Schleie bzw Döbel oder sonst was entnimmt- es werden sich überall Leute finden, die dich am liebsten mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln zur alten Mühle treiben wollen und deswegen frage ich mich, warum man beim Thema entnehme ich oder entnehme ich nicht nicht einfach ganz gepflegt die Schnauze hält.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du das für krass hältst frag mal im Ükel ob man Küchenfotos von Schleien posten sollte... Fusselwerfer sind auch nur Angler und salmoniden sind auch nur Fische - auch wenn die flyboys das gerne machen gibt es keinen Grund für elitäre Rumgewichse. Es ist kein Unterschied ob man nen Salmoniden, ne Hechtmutti, nen Boiliebomber oder eine Schleie bzw Döbel oder sonst was entnimmt- es werden sich überall Leute finden, die dich am liebsten mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln zur alten Mühle treiben wollen und deswegen frage ich mich, warum man beim Thema entnehme ich oder entnehme ich nicht nicht einfach ganz gepflegt die Schnauze hält.


Naja, im Ükel ist das ja quasi seit Gründung common agreement, aber in öffentlichen Anglerwelt will ich da nicht meine gepflegte Schnute halten, wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man uns die Verwertung verweigern würde...


----------



## Mescalero (10. März 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Vergleich bezog sich aber auf die Suche nach der Sinnhaftigkeit eines Hobbys. Das sollte sich auch verdeutlichen, wenn ich "Briefmarken sammeln ohne Briefe zu versenden" als Vergleich anführe. Natürlich ist ein Fisch kein Gegenstand. Lege mir diese Art der Interpretation also bitte nicht in den Mund.


Ich habe dir nichts in den Mund gelegt, das hast du mit der zynischen Bemerkung selbst erledigt.

Selbstverständlich kann jeder sammeln, wozu er Lust hat und das muss auch keinen tieferen Sinn haben. Hobbys werden eben oft auch zum reinen Selbstzweck ausgeübt und das ist auch gut so.
Wenn es aber z.B. um das Sammeln von Fotos dicker Fischtrophäen geht, mithin also Tiere aus rein egoistischen Gründen ohne einen tieferen Sinn abseits von Instagram & Co. geangelt und anschließend zurückgesetzt werden, hat das rein gar nichts mit Sport, Selbstverwirklichung, Naturverbundenheit oder sonstwas zu tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn es aber z.B. um das Sammeln von Fotos dicker Fischtrophäen geht, mithin also Tiere aus rein egoistischen Gründen ohne einen tieferen Sinn abseits von Instagram & Co. geangelt und anschließend zurückgesetzt werden, hat das rein gar nichts mit Sport, Selbstverwirklichung, Naturverbundenheit oder sonstwas zu tun.



Ein Bild drückt mehr aus als tausend Worte. Du siehst darin die negativen Aspekte, ich die Schönheit. So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen eben gestrickt.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Naja, im Ükel ist das ja quasi seit Gründung common agreement, aber in öffentlichen Anglerwelt will ich da nicht meine gepflegte Schnute halten, wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man uns die Verwertung verweigern würde...



Ich glaube das Problem ist eher, das eine Verwertung immer stringent eingefordert/abgelehnt wird. Ich würde dir beispielsweise niemals vorschreiben, ob du eine Schleie genießen möchtest oder nicht. Warum sollte ich das tun? Was hätte ich davon? Setzt du den Fisch zurück, ist für Nachwuchs gesorgt, war die Schleie groß genug, wurde für Nachwuchs gesorgt. Geht nicht jeder an das Gewässer mit der Absicht, die Jahreskarten in Fisch reinzuangeln, sind alle Glücklich.

Das Ding ist: Die permanente Missionierung, in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Naja, im Ükel ist das ja quasi seit Gründung common agreement, aber in öffentlichen Anglerwelt will ich da nicht meine gepflegte Schnute halten, wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man uns die Verwertung verweigern würde...


Es geht nicht ums verweigern aber wieso sollte ich jemanden der mir so nah ist wie der durchschnittliche Fremde Angler erzählen was ich alles abkloppe? Das sehen die Leute die mit mir angeln gehen von alleine aber es ist meine Sache und es geht niemanden was an, ganz einfach. Und wenn wer mit mir angeln geht und rumheult wenn ich mir nen Fisch mitnehme wird er oder sie wohl nicht mehr mit mir angeln gehen wollen und fertig. Ich sehe weder eine Notwendigkeit mich zu rechtfertigen noch zu missionieren. Ich zeig dir (oder anderem Begleitern) gerne meine Stellen und erläutere meine Methoden (70gr Sargblei auf 40er Schnur und dicken Tauwurm drauf und dann rausochsen), aber was ich mit meinem Fang mache - da gestehe ich niemanden Mitspracherecht zu


----------



## Kochtopf (10. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn es aber z.B. um das Sammeln von Fotos dicker Fischtrophäen geht, mithin also Tiere aus rein egoistischen Gründen ohne einen tieferen Sinn abseits von Instagram & Co. geangelt und anschließend zurückgesetzt werden, hat das rein gar nichts mit Sport, Selbstverwirklichung, Naturverbundenheit oder sonstwas zu tun.


Für dich zumindest, ist es so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass es Menschen gibt die anders ticken? Solange keine minutenlangen Fotosessions (nur echt mit Sand auf der Schleimhaut) abgehalten werden - sprich wenn der zurückzusetzende Fisch eine reelle Überlebenschance hat - ist es mir völlig schnuppe, hart finde ich nur den von dir vertretenen Absolutheitsanspruch dabei. Kannst es doof finden und es mag nix für dich sein, kein Ding, aber der oben zitierte Satz ist mir persönlich zu moralinsauer und bevormundend. Das finde ich blöd und ich sage wir sollten uns lieber auf das konzentrieren was uns als Angler verbindet denn auf das was trennt.


----------



## Minimax (10. März 2020)

Auch mich stellt es vor ein Rätsel, was uns Angler -sonst ganz diskrete, oft schüchterne oder zumindest wortkarge Petrijünger der verschiedensten Couleur- dazu treibt, sobald nur von Ferne die vage Möglichkeit zur posaunenden Abgabe eines persönlichen Bekenntnisses hinsichtlich unserer individuellen Entnahme/ Rücksetz und FIschumgangspraxis aufscheint ungebremst loszulegen.
Und niemals ist so ein Bekenntnis vollständig ohne 1) den Hinweis darauf, das dies rein persönlich sei, und jeder es so halten möge wie es ihm beliebt, paradoxerweise zwingend und umgehend im gleichen Satz gefolgt von 2) was eben eine schlechte/fragwürdige oder sowieso verdammenswürdige Praxis sei und damit der impliziten Inanspruchnahme der unter 1) angeblich aufgegebenen absoluten Gültigkeit. Wir tun es immer wieder, und immer nach dem gleichen Muster. Es ist erstaunlich und ermüdend, unterhaltsam und langweilig zugleich. 
Und wieder ist es passiert: Ich hab mich in einem Entnahmetread geäußert. Wie konnte das geschehen?
hg
Minimax


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wegen der Angelarten, ja da halten sich die Trockenfliegenpuristen meisst für die Krone der Schöpfung . Ich selbst fische alles, Trocken, Nass, Nymphe und sogar Streamer, je nachdem, was mir angezeigt erscheint. Das C&R kommt, zumindest bei uns in Europa, hauptsächlich von den Fliegenfischern. Das erste Mal davon gehört habe ich wohl so Mitte der 1970er Jahre. Vorher war das überhaupt kein Thema. Etwa so 10 Jahre später wurde es von dem einen oder anderen Gewässerbewirtschafter "eingeführt", vermutlich um seinen Bestand zu schonen, da zu dieser Zeit langsam ein Boom beim Fliegenfischen einsetzte. Vorher war man noch ein absoluter Exot. Und dann war es eben in manchen Kreisen "in" seinen Fang wieder zurückzusetzen und sich dadurch für den besseren Fliegenfischer zu halten. Was natürlich Quatsch ist. Soll jeder machen wie er will, ich bin nicht der Typ, der anderen die Moral predigt. Wenn mir aber jemand Vorhaltungen machen würde, weil ich eben den einen oder anderen Fisch auch entnehme, der bekäme schon Gegenwind.
> 
> ...


Und dann auch nur die Fliege stromauf serviert  
Ich wähle auch das, was gerade läuft. Was bringt es dem Puristen, wenn die Fische am Grund fressen. Verbaler Gegenwind muss manchmal sein


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Schon oft geschrieben, aber immer gerne wieder...

Wie ich angle, kann jeder gerne erfahren.
Wo ich fange, bekommen maximal die wirklich guten Freunde zu wissen.
Was nach dem Landen mit den Fischen passiert, geht keinen etwas an!


----------



## rutenjoe (10. März 2020)

Jeder Angler hat das Recht seinen fang zu verwerten. Punkt.


----------



## rippi (10. März 2020)

rutenjoe schrieb:


> Jeder Angler hat das Recht seinen fang zu verwerten. Punkt.


Ich sage immer: Jeder hat das Recht meine Meinung zu teilen, aber die Meinungen der anderen werde ich weder akzeptieren, tolerieren, noch werde ich denen ein Stück weit entgegen kommen. Selbst wenn sie meiner entsprechen. Oft sage ich dann auch noch sowas wie: Und damit Basta. Manchmal schlage ich auch kraftstrotzend auf den Tisch.


----------



## Mescalero (10. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für dich zumindest, ist es so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass es Menschen gibt die anders ticken? Solange keine minutenlangen Fotosessions (nur echt mit Sand auf der Schleimhaut) abgehalten werden - sprich wenn der zurückzusetzende Fisch eine reelle Überlebenschance hat - ist es mir völlig schnuppe, hart finde ich nur den von dir vertretenen Absolutheitsanspruch dabei. Kannst es doof finden und es mag nix für dich sein, kein Ding, aber der oben zitierte Satz ist mir persönlich zu moralinsauer und bevormundend. Das finde ich blöd und ich sage wir sollten uns lieber auf das konzentrieren was uns als Angler verbindet denn auf das was trennt.


Selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich anders tickende Menschen und finde es sogar ausgesprochen gut, dass es sie gibt. Ich schreibe auch niemandem vor, wie er sich zu verhalten hat. Aber ich erlaube mir durchaus, meine Meinung zu äußern, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass es in der Situation passend ist.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich sage immer: Jeder hat das Recht meine Meinung zu teilen, aber die Meinungen der anderen werde ich weder akzeptieren, tolerieren, noch werde ich denen ein Stück weit entgegen kommen. Selbst wenn sie meiner entsprechen. Oft sage ich dann auch noch sowas wie: Und damit Basta. Manchmal schlage ich auch kraftstrotzend auf den Tisch.


ich sehe gerade meine Schwiegermutter vor mir,


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Es wurde auchs schon gefordert, die Tageslimits zu erhöhen um weniger Sprit pro Filet zu verbrauchen und das Klima zu retten.


Haha, turbogeil ! Auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen...

Zum Thema: Ich bin Fliegenfischer, manchmal auch Spinn- oder Posenfischer und entnehme natürlich auch Fische um sie zu verspeisen. Wann, wieviel und welche Arten, das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, Hauptsache man hält sich an die geltenden Regeln. Persönlich brat ich mir vllt. so 5-7 mal im Jahr ne Forelle, deshalb liegt meine Entnahme bei max. 10 stk. pro Saison weil meine Holde auch manchmal eine mit isst.
Fische für die Kühltruhe oder verschenken an Freunde, früher gang und gäbe, gibts nicht mehr.
 Und falls mich doch mal wer blöd anmacht, verweise ich auf meine Arbeit in 2 Vereinen, die weitaus mehr Fischen das Leben geschenkt als genommen hat. Damit habe ich schon den dogmatischsten pseudogrünen Städtern den Zahn gezogen.


----------



## Andal (11. März 2020)

Außerdem stört es mich nicht, auch mal Franzose zu sein...

...isch tü die Fisch nix et die Fisch tüt misch nix.


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Was ist bitteschön an der maßvollen Entnahme von Fischen aus einem "gesunden" Gewässer für den Eigenverzehr verwerflich?
Das haben schon unsere Vorfahren seit tausenden von Jahren gemacht! Und bitte verschont mich mit irgendeinem PETA-Gedöns. Das ist in meinen Augen eine kommerzielle Vereinigung die in einem wirtschaftlich orientierten Umfeld, in dem wir nun einmal heute leben, keine Überlebenschance hat.
Und bitte diesen Beitrag GENAU lesen!!! bevor Antworten gesendet werden. Danke


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2020)

Hallo,



Nelearts schrieb:


> Was ist bitteschön an der maßvollen Entnahme von Fischen aus einem "gesunden" Gewässer für den Eigenverzehr verwerflich?



Genau das fragt sich Elmar scheinbar auch, wenn er in der Szene unterwegs ist.  Die Antwort müsste dann man wohl auch  in dieser Szene erbitten und nicht hier.



Nelearts schrieb:


> eine kommerzielle Vereinigung die in einem wirtschaftlich orientierten Umfeld, in dem wir nun einmal heute leben, *keine Überlebenschance *hat.



Dafür lebt diese Vereinigung aber schon ziemlich lange und ziemlich üppig, und das mit jährlichen Zuwachsraten beim Spendenaufkommen, von denen mancher  Wirtschaftsbetrieb nur träumt.


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dafür lebt diese Vereinigung aber schon ziemlich lange und ziemlich üppig, und das mit jährlichen Zuwachsraten beim Spendenaufkommen, von denen mancher  Wirtschaftsbetrieb nur träumt.


Tja, dann sollten wir uns mal langsam fragen wieso das so ist. Liegt es evtl. an der zunehmenden Zahl von gesteuerten Usern dieser komischen Geräte die man heutzutage als Statussymbol hat?


----------



## Mescalero (12. März 2020)

Vielleicht auch daran, dass es (sehr viele) Leute gibt, die den Ansatz und die Motivation nachvollziehen können. Dass da gelegentlich übers Ziel hinaus- und mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird, tut der Intention keinen Abbruch.

Gerade gestern wurde wieder ein Landwirt im Allgäu hops genommen, weil er seine Kühe knietief in der Shice waten lassen hat. Ohne die filmenden Aktivisten (wobei ich nicht weiß, von welcher Orga die waren) würde der Sadist immer noch weitermachen.

Natürlich kann man Peta verdammen und verteufeln, vor allem dann, wenn die eigenen Befindlichkeiten berührt werden aber im Grunde brauchen wir mehr und nicht weniger von denen.


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man Peta verdammen und verteufeln, vor allem dann, wenn die eigenen Befindlichkeiten berührt werden aber im Grunde brauchen wir mehr und nicht weniger von denen.


Grundsätzliche Zustimmung!
Man sollte das Thema jedoch differenzierter sehen. Tageslimits erhöhen um den CO2-Ausstoß zu verringern sehe ich auch als sehr kritisch. 
Mal einen Fisch für den Eigenbedarf zu entnehmen allerdings als vollkommen OK.
PETA geht da meiner Meinung nach allerdings zu radikal vor. 
Nicht gleich alles verteufeln, stattdessen ein vernünftiges Miteinander!


----------



## Mescalero (12. März 2020)

Die Sache mit dem CO2 kann ich nur schwer glauben aber eigentlich wundert mich kaum noch etwas in Zeiten wie diesen. Dass so etwas großer Quatsch ist, ist völlig klar, da sind wir uns sicher einig. Limits sollten sich ausschließlich an den Bedingungen im Wasser orientieren, Effizienz als Faktor kommt da nicht vor. 

Und klar, Fische werden zum Braten geangelt. Dafür muss man sie entnehmen und wer sich daran stört und sich trotzdem als Angler versteht, hat einiges verkehrt gemacht beim Haare fönen.

Bei den Peta-Aktionisten sehe ich es ein bisschen wie bei den Gewerkschaften in Tarifverhandlungen: 10% mehr Lohn fordern und am Ende 4% aushandeln. PETA fordert z.B. ein Verbot der Hühnerfarmerei und erreicht zumindest, dass männliche Küken nicht mehr so einfach lebendig zerhackt werden dürfen.  

Um den Bogen zum Ursprung des Threads zu kriegen....ich denke, dass sich Elmar als begeisterter Fliegenfischer auch gern und mehr als woanders in Fliegenkreisen bewegt, in einer Filterblase gewissermaßen. Komische Argumentationen contra Entnahme kommen dann natürlich hauptsächlich von Fliegenleuten, mit denen besteht ja der meiste Kontakt und so entsteht subjektiv der Eindruck, dass diese Schiene vorrangig in dieser Szene gefahren wird. Objektiv betrachtet ist es vielleicht ganz anders, wer weiß? Womöglich sind die Karpfenangler noch schlimmer oder die Stipper?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. März 2020)

@Mescalero 
Du scheinst leider nicht mal im Ansatz begriffen zu haben, was die Ideologie der Organisation mit den vier Buchstaben, die ich nicht ausschreiben werde, ist.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Und bitte verschont mich mit irgendeinem PETA-Gedöns.





Nelearts schrieb:


> Tja, dann sollten wir uns mal langsam fragen wieso das so ist.





Nelearts schrieb:


> PETA geht da meiner Meinung nach allerdings zu radikal vor.
> Nicht gleich alles verteufeln, stattdessen ein vernünftiges Miteinander!



Du bist ja auch son richtiger Scherzkeks, bzw, wie hiessen nochngleich diese mehrfach gefalteteten Sylvsterknaller?


----------



## ragbar (13. März 2020)

ZU den immer zurücksetzenden Fliegenfisch-Kollegen,fällt mir ein Zitat eines Angelkumpels ein: Fliegenfischer sind Gehirn-Onanisten.


----------



## Nelearts (13. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch son richtiger Scherzkeks, bzw, wie hiessen nochngleich diese mehrfach gefalteteten Sylvsterknaller?


Kannst Du das mal bitte detaillierter schreiben? Was meinst Du? Und dann bitte in fehlerfreiem Deutsch!


ragbar schrieb:


> ZU den immer zurücksetzenden Fliegenfisch-Kollegen,fällt mir ein Zitat eines Angelkumpels ein: Fliegenfischer sind Gehirn-Onanisten.


So etwas habe ich nicht nötig, da kein reiner Fliegenfischer.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal bitte detaillierter schreiben? Was meinst Du? Und dann bitte in fehlerfreiem Deutsch!



Natürlich,
sehr gerne lieber Nelearts. Ich war einfach ganz baff über Deine absolut gelungene Operation zunächst einmal etwas infrage zu stellen, was nachweislich in _keinem einzigen Beitrag aller Diskutanten_ in diesem Thread behauptet wurde:


Nelearts schrieb:


> Was ist bitteschön an der maßvollen Entnahme von Fischen aus einem "gesunden" Gewässer für den Eigenverzehr verwerflich?


Dann habe ich mich fast ein bisschen in Dich verliebt, als Du den zugegebenermassen thematisch kühnen Bogen vom Forellenessen zu unser aller Lieblingstierrechtsorganisation geschlagen hast mit der Forderung:


Nelearts schrieb:


> Und bitte verschont mich mit irgendeinem PETA-Gedöns.


Ein wunderbares, weites, aufregendes Diskussionsfeld, wenn auch hier etwas themenfern- Vermutlich wurde deswegen diese Organisation bis zu Deiner -offenbar präventiven- Forderung _nicht ein einziges Mal in diesem Thread_ erwähnt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich Feuer und Flamme für Deine ausgefeilte Entgleisungstaktik -Die ja inzwischen auch voll aufgegangen ist- und ich musste Dir einfach ein Kompliment machen, erst recht nachdem ich nach kurzer Recherche festgestellt habe, mit was für klugen, ausgewogenen und durchdachten Einlassungen Du verschiedene andere Threads schon bereichert hast.
Und gerne wiederhole ich mein Kompliment an Dich, lieber Nelearts, und damit ich nicht wieder über die verdammte Ohrto Orrtokra Rechtschreibung stolpere, liefere ich es Dir diesmal im Baukastensystem, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, was der passendste Ehrentitel für Dich wäre:

Bitte kombiniere das Wort "Du" mit der Silbe "Knall-" sowie einem der folgenden Worte Deiner Wahl: "-frosch" "-tüte" "-schote" -"charge", oh und natürlich "-kopf".

Herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax

Achso, ontopic:
Ich angele selten mit der Fliege, und dann auch nur an Salmogewässern- vor allem deswegen, weil es sich um besonders idyllische Bäche handelt, von denen es in meiner Gegend nur wenige gibt. Wenn ich dann mal eine der (zu 80% besetzten) Rotgetupften fange, ist das was ganz Besonderes für mich, und die erste -und meist einzige- des Tages flutscht mir aus den Händen. Aber die zweite, und manchmal, wenn ich Glück habe, die dritte lade ich dann zu einem Klecks Butter und einem Glas kühlen Weissen zu Mrs. Minimax und mir ein. Falls ich dann noch weitere fange, bin ich vor Glück so außer mir, dass ich ganz ungeschickt werde und sie mir entkommen.
So halt ichs mit der Forellenentnahme.


----------



## maggo (3. April 2020)

Da fällt mir eine Geschichte in Norwegen ein...
Ich stand im Fluss und ein angrenzender Bauer schaute mir eine Weile zu, ich fing 3-4 kleinere (ca. 20cm) Forellen und habe die im Wasser noch vom mHaken gelöst und wieder schwimmen lassen. Als ich ans Ufer ging fragte er mich, warum ich das mache... "Catch & Release" sei doof "Catch & Kill" solle ich machen. Der Forellenbestand verbuttet in so manch kleinem Fluss, weil da keiner angelt und die Forellen dadurch nicht wirklich riesig werden.
Hier nehme ich mir immer mal einen Fisch mit, in Maßen, nicht in Massen. In Norwegen entnehme ich auch schon mal kleinere Forellen -dort bin ich aber auch seltenst an Flüssen, die sich toll für Fliegenfischer rausputzen und mit Riesendingern prahlen 
Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## crisis (3. April 2020)

Jeder entscheidet für sich, was er mitnimmt und was er zurücksetzt. Gerade in Bayern herrschen strenge Vorschriften, daher Hut ab vor Lajos. In meiner Jugend war es so wie von ihm beachrieben. Wer nicht alles mitnahm war ein Depp. Heute sehen wir das, Gott sei Dank, anders. Eine Portionsforelle im vernünftigen Umfang mitzunehmen ist nichts Verwerfliches. Wer andres denkt hat erst mal Erklärungsbedarf.


----------

